# Upgrading to i7 2600K, NEED HELP.



## The Witcher (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi.

I'm typing this in a hurry !!

I need your help.

What's the best 1155 P67 motherboard for an i7-2600K which supports 2 way SLI, has a space for a PCI-e soundcard and with an acceptable overclocking capability ?

I looked at the Asus Maximum III Formula but the two PCI-e slots are too close to each other which may create heat problems.

One last thing, should I get this new motherboard and cpu tomorrow or there is something better coming very soon ? I'm kinda outdated right now. 

THANKS IN ADVANCE !!!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2011)

Biostar TP67B+


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 27, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Biostar TP67B+
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/BiostarTP67B004.jpg
> ...



Seems like this motherboard doesn't support SLI 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 27, 2011)

With only 16 lanes of PCIe for the P67 boards, I don't think its a good idea (or possible) to run 2 graphics card AND a PCIe soundcard.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> With only 16 lanes of PCIe for the P67 boards, I don't think its a good idea (or possible) to run 2 graphics card AND a PCIe soundcard.



unless he got the gigabyte UD7 motherboard.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=527


----------



## CBRworm (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't know that any 1155 motherboards are currently available until the recalled parts get replaced.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 27, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> unless he got the gigabyte UD7 motherboard.



Even with the UD7 you are still going to be limited to 16 lanes, that is the P67's limitation, not the motherboard's.


----------



## Wimpelmann (Feb 27, 2011)

got the Asrock p67 Exetreme6 and is does SLI & Crossfire

running my i2500k with aircooler @ 4500 mhz 








greeetz  Marc


----------



## francis511 (Feb 27, 2011)

CBRworm said:


> I don't know that any 1155 motherboards are currently available until the recalled parts get replaced.



Yeah , you know that right ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=527



Just as rick posted



> *Support ATI crossfireX and NVIDIA SLI technology*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2011)

May find it here... http://www.xpcgear.com/biostar-tp67xe.html EDIT: Nm, it's pre-order.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have an Asus P8P67 WS Revolution for $200 if you can't wait.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Even with the UD7 you are still going to be limited to 16 lanes, that is the P67's limitation, not the motherboard's.



That's not the case, the N200 chip on the UD7 allows for 32 PCIe lanes for dual 16x SLI And 16x8x8x triple SLI. It also has a 1x PCIe slot that's blocked by a heatsink but can be used with a PCIe riser for a sound card without affecting the other PCIe slots. 

Other N200 boards the OP may consider are:

Asus P8P67 WS Revolution B3 (dual 16x SLI with enough room between 16x slots)
MSI P67A-GD80 (B3) (Same here it appears)  Sorry, it looks like no N200 was used for this board.

Both rev.  B3 boards are set to launch in the next few weeks.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 27, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> That's not the case, the N200 chip on the UD7 allows for 32 PCIe lanes for dual 16x SLI And 16x8x8x triple SLI. It also has a 1x PCIe slot that's blocked by a heatsink but can be used with a PCIe riser for a sound card without affecting the other PCIe slots.



Crap, I completely forgotten about the N200


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 28, 2011)

The Maximus IV Extreme also has NF200.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 28, 2011)

If the two graphic cards PCI-e slots were running at 8x would that cause any problem such as low FPS ?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 28, 2011)

Like 2% slower than 16x.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Crap, I completely forgotten about the N200



NF200 isn't even necessary.  The P67 chipset gives an additional 8 lanes off the southbridge that are used to drive the PCI-e x1 slots and connect other onboard devices to.  And a lot of the other manufacturers are using less expensive bridge chips to further add lanes off of those 8 provided by the southbridge.  For example, PLX makes a bridge chip that takes an x1 link in and provides 7 additional lanes off that, or it will take an x2 link and provide 6 lanes.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 28, 2011)

Ummm...didn't they fix that degrading speed issue ?

Because it seems like most online retailers don't have any P67 motherboards. Another problem is that I was planning to buy it locally, hopefully I won't be tricked into buying one of these defected hardware.

Right now it seems like the P8P67 WS Revolution is my best option.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 28, 2011)

By the way, is it wise to just wait for the socket 2011 motherboard ? What's the approximate release date ?


----------



## francis511 (Feb 28, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> By the way, is it wise to just wait for the socket 2011 motherboard ? What's the approximate release date ?



Prolly a good board but it will be a few months. Intel may be speeding it up (Can`t imagine why). Bulldozer will be here shortly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 28, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Ummm...didn't they fix that degrading speed issue ?
> 
> Because it seems like most online retailers don't have any P67 motherboards. Another problem is that I was planning to buy it locally, hopefully I won't be tricked into buying one of these defected hardware.
> 
> Right now it seems like the P8P67 WS Revolution is my best option.



They have released the new revision of the chipset a week or so ago, however the motherboard manufacturers haven't gotten the new boards out on the market yet.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 28, 2011)

Hmmm..so I'm pretty much stuck until they start resupplying retailers...

You see, I don't want to buy a new motherboard then having to sell it after 3 months because a new platform was released.

If you were me and you had a limited budget, what would you do ? upgrade to the 1155 socket motherboard ? wait for the 2011 socket motherboards ?

I'm afraid of upgrading then regretting it later.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 28, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> NF200 isn't even necessary.  The P67 chipset gives an additional 8 lanes off the southbridge that are used to drive the PCI-e x1 slots and connect other onboard devices to.  And a lot of the other manufacturers are using less expensive bridge chips to further add lanes off of those 8 provided by the southbridge.  For example, PLX makes a bridge chip that takes an x1 link in and provides 7 additional lanes off that, or it will take an x2 link and provide 6 lanes.



I keep on having this impression that the 6x and the 55 chipsets having only 16 lanes and that's it. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Chewers (Feb 28, 2011)

All depends on your budget. Nice - fast and affordable 2way SLI mobo are Asus Sabertooth P67/P67A-GD65/P67A-GD55/Gigabyte P67A-UD4. From toughest board shelf i would suggest Asus Maximus IV Extreme, P67A-GD80, Msi Big Bang Marshal. But as far i have tested my cousin Asus Maxumus IV Extreme - there are no much difference between NF200 (x16/x16) and P67 (x8/x8) scaling. On NF200 Dx11 have ~3% more FPS, and Dx10 games ~5% FPS less then P67 (running x8/x8). Tested cards 2xGTX580 from Asus. Will see - when B3 will arrive. 

P.S.


> I looked at the Asus Maximum III Formula


 is LGA1156 and it's not compatible with Intel Core i7 2600K (Sandy Bridge uses LGA1155 socket)


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 28, 2011)

I took a chance on Biostar after seeing results from other members. I came from Asus which I can tell you has the sorriest bios I have ever seen...hardly anything worked in it without some kind of glitch. The Biostar's on the other hand, worked perfectly out of the box and clock as well as anything else on the market.


----------



## Chewers (Feb 28, 2011)

ou yea - rickss69 - Biostar tp67xe is good board to go. And about thos bios laaags/glitch - since bios 0901 it works much better.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 3, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Hmmm..so I'm pretty much stuck until they start resupplying retailers...
> 
> You see, I don't want to buy a new motherboard then having to sell it after 3 months because a new platform was released.
> 
> ...



If you are on a limited budget, 2011 might be out of your price range. Once the 1155 boards are re-released sometime over the next month, the platform is an exceptional value. Hell, you can get a good P67 board in the $150 range and if you are near a Microcenter, you can grab a 2500K for $200. I'd highly recommend the Biostar TP67XE. Very solid board with a nice EUFI bios for $160.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 3, 2011)

Or you can get this one now... BIOSTAR TP67B+ LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3...


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 3, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> If you are on a limited budget, 2011 might be out of your price range. Once the 1155 boards are re-released sometime over the next month, the platform is an exceptional value. Hell, you can get a good P67 board in the $150 range and if you are near a Microcenter, you can grab a 2500K for $200. I'd highly recommend the Biostar TP67XE. Very solid board with a nice EUFI bios for $160.



Paulieg do you have any numbers or detail on the upcoming cpu's to support this? im lookin to build a 2011 rig when they come out and havent been able to find anything reliable on waht the cpu's will be nor a decent price range.

using 1366 as a model i figure it shouldnt be too bad.


----------

